# Spam Problem und seltsame Logfiles



## cokotech (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo!


Ich habe gerade ein massives Spam Problem anscheinend von meinem Sever erzeugt, da ich die ganzen Mail Delivery Failure Nachrichten erhalte. Vorab mal die Frage... was passiert wenn jemand unter meiner Email Adresse Spam verschickt. Bekomme ich dann die Meldungen oder das tatsächliche "Konto"

Nun mal ein Logeintrag der mir absolut unverständlich ist:


```
Jul 9 08:35:00 uhweb15105 postfix/pickup[14111]: 5C1F012481A8: uid=10007 from=<web3_sven_lehnert>
Jul 9 08:35:00 uhweb15105 postfix/cleanup[14118]: 5C1F012481A8: message-id=<20080709063500.5C1F012481A8@uhweb15105.united-hoster.com>
Jul 9 08:35:00 uhweb15105 postfix/qmgr[14112]: 5C1F012481A8: from=<web3_sven_lehnert@uhweb15105.united-hoster.com>, size=444, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 9 08:35:00 uhweb15105 postfix/local[14255]: 5C1F012481A8: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.02, delays=0.01/0/0/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jul 9 08:35:00 uhweb15105 postfix/qmgr[14112]: 5C1F012481A8: removed
```
.... warum verschickt mein "Konto" eine Nachricht an meinen admin?!?!?!?


Und nun mal die Daten solcher netten Nachricht die zurückkommt:

von: MAILER-DAEMON@maximaster.ru
an: webmaster@cokotech.de
Betreff: Undeliverable mail: Как раскрутить сайт?

Text:

```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=3]Failed to deliver to 'campbellcruz@rost-com.ru'[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=3]SMTP module(domain rost-com.ru) reports:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Consolas]DNS Loop: MX-record mail.rost-com.ru points back to us[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=3]Failed to deliver to 'campbellcruz@rost-com.ru'[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=3]SMTP module(domain rost-com.ru) reports:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Consolas]DNS Loop: MX-record mail.rost-com.ru points back to us[/FONT][/SIZE]
```
Inhalt des Anhangs details.txt

```
Reporting-MTA: dns; maximaster.ru
Original-Recipient: rfc822;<[EMAIL="campbellcruz@rost-com.ru"]campbellcruz@rost-com.ru[/EMAIL]>
Final-Recipient: rfc822;<[EMAIL="campbellcruz@rost-com.ru"]campbellcruz@rost-com.ru[/EMAIL]>
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
```
Inhalt des Anhangs ATT03703.txt

```
Received: from [59.90.249.9] ([59.90.249.9] verified)
  by maximaster.ru (CommuniGate Pro SMTP 5.1.8)
  with ESMTP id 11671501 for [EMAIL="campbellcruz@rost-com.ru"]campbellcruz@rost-com.ru[/EMAIL]; Wed, 09 Jul 2008 10:41:17 +0400
Received-SPF: none
 receiver=maximaster.ru; client-ip=59.90.249.9; [EMAIL="envelope-from=webmaster@cokotech.de"]envelope-from=webmaster@cokotech.de[/EMAIL]
Message-ID: <000801c8e18d$02ae2dc5$12ab2099@dwijlfsy>
From: =?koi8-r?B?58/M1cLF1yDhyM7Fxg==?= <[EMAIL="webmaster@cokotech.de"]webmaster@cokotech.de[/EMAIL]>
To: <[EMAIL="campbellcruz@rost-com.ru"]campbellcruz@rost-com.ru[/EMAIL]>
Subject: =?koi8-r?B?68HLINLB08vS1dTJ1Ngg08HK1D8=?=
Date: Wed, 09 Jul 2008 04:47:24 +0000
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;
 charset="koi8-r"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2720.3000
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2727.1300
```
Ich finde irgendwie, dass die nicht so aussieht als käme sie tatsächlich von meinem Server.... aber was kann man dagegen tun?


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und Gedult!

Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (9. Juli 2008)

> .... warum verschickt mein "Konto" eine Nachricht an meinen admin?!?!?!?


das ist für die erstellung der Mail Statistik.

Dass Du die delivery mails bekommst bedeutet nicht, dass die Mails von Deinem Server verschickt wurde, Spams werden fast immer mit gefaälschtem Absender verschickt, so dass unbeteiligte die Delivery Mails erhalten.

Wenn Du in Deinem Mail log niicht siehst, dass tausemde von mails von Deinem Server an externe Adressen verschickt werden, dann ist alles ok.

Tun kann man dagegen garnichts, lösch die Mails einfach.


----------



## cokotech (9. Juli 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!

Nein ich denke nicht das sie von mir kommen zumal der Header nicht nach mir aussieht.
Muss mal schauen, dass ich die irgendwie Filtern lassen kann (?!?!?) heute Nacht kamen etwa 5000 davon.... da gehen dann die richtigen Mails unter!


Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo nochmal!


Also das erschlägt mich alles ein wenig... heute kamen nun fast 20.000 Nachrichten!!! Was kann man denn sonst noch tun und wie kann ich eventuell Nachrichten mit einem bestimmten Betreff direkt löschen, ohne das die in meinem Postfach landen?!?!?


Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (9. Juli 2008)

Sorry ich nochmal!

Habe jetzt den Namen sprich webmaster der da Benutzt wird aus den Aliasen meines Kontos genommen... kommt aber immer noch an :-(
Weiss jemand wie ich verhindern kann, das die Mails an diesen Account noch irgendwie ankommen?


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Feanwulf (9. Juli 2008)

Du könntest ausserdem SPF bei dir aktivieren und zwar mit "-all"

und einige SPAM Regeln verwenden wie folgende:

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
                permit_sasl_authenticated,
                permit_mynetworks,
                reject_unauth_destination,
                reject_unauth_pipelining,
                reject_invalid_hostname,
                reject_unknown_reverse_client_hostname,
                reject_unknown_recipient_domain,
                reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net,
                reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org,
                check_policy_service unixrivate/policy

Auf meinem Server kommt nur ca 26% Spam an


----------



## cokotech (9. Juli 2008)

Hai!

Danke erstmal... gibt es eine SPF Anleitung für Dummies???


Gruß SVen!


----------

